# A challange



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2011)

I was asked if I could make a clip of a M16. I was provided a picture and decided it was a fun thing to try to do, just to do it. I used the picture to design the clip and drew it in my cad program. I have about 10 hours just in the drawing of it. the pictures below show the clip milled out of wax and then cast in silver. I use a .1mm cutter to cut the wax, step over on the cutter is .0025mm. It makes the first cut and then moves over .0025 of a millimeter and makes another and so on until its done. It takes about 2 hours for the machine to cut the wax. from there it goes through the lost wax process and you can see the final results. Its 1 3/4 inches long and about 10mm tall. Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










the cast in silver piece.


----------



## SLICKYINC (Sep 2, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice work Mike, did you use MeshCam to cut it? Thats when you need a mill like Jeff got, with a 8 to 35 thousand RPM spindle, My Taig is out at 9,875


----------



## RichF (Sep 2, 2011)

That is fabulous.  You have some cool toys to be able to do that.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Nice work Mike, did you use MeshCam to cut it? Thats when you need a mill like Jeff got, with a 8 to 35 thousand RPM spindle, My Taig is out at 9,875


 

I cut it on a Taig. I use Rhino and Rhinocam with 4th axis for my cad/cam programs.  The 10,000 rpm +/- is all you need for this cutter. The cut speed per inch is about 15-17 inches per minute. Although I was running it slower than that for this piece. about 11 ipm.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 2, 2011)

Extremely cool Mike!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn! That is awesome!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 2, 2011)

ridiculous cool


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty sweet looking clip Mike! at 12 hrs..and materials, that's one expensive clip...say $70 an hour avg cnc rate, $850-900 clip!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 3, 2011)

HEHeh, Yep. the first one is always the worst. Usually I dont have that many hours in a clips design work. Most the time I can do it in under half an hour. The detail some of which you cant see is what makes the difference. This project was just to prove I could do it and to improve my skills in the program. It has the hieght adjuster wheel and windage knob for the rear site. Heres a pdf of the drawing.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you need to adopt a 56 year old son? I wanna play with your stuff!:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Sep 3, 2011)

That is awesome! Love the detail - great job!


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 3, 2011)

That is fantastic!  Great detail mike!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 3, 2011)

Mike that is total attention to detail. Totally awesome. How soon will these be ready? The price was about $2.99 each right Just kidding of course.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

That is some detail work. I thought the sword clip was intricate.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! this is really great! I want the toys you have!!!!
Alice


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 6, 2011)

The pdf does me no good, the Mach 3 file would be better! I'd like to cut one out for grins and giggles, not for resale. I have nothing programmed. I got a design but can't figure out how to extrude it, software either crashes or has an error code. I did join all my lines. It may need to be rendered before extruding, I thought render and extrude same thing but maybe not. I got new PC and 2 monitors now and Ed printed the manual so I think I need to try some of the tutorials. I doubt there's anything wrong but user error.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 6, 2011)

Mike,
That's just too cool.  I like the CAD design myself.  That is just on another level in my world.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike
That is FANTASTIC!!!!! it just goes to show NOTHING is impossible
Kryn


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 8, 2011)

way cool Mike.... you are the man


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice casting too.  To fill that without inclusions or voids looks like it might have been a pretty big deal.


----------

